# new trap



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i have been using bob traps and i am not that happy with them, my pigeons are having a lot trouble with them and since i just got my new clock i was thinking of changing it before putting my antennas up so if anyone has any idea please share it. ty .


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What about a drop trap? Simple to build and the birds don't hesitate at all! You have a piece of plywood or something else on the inside of the loft, at a 45 degree angle. This allows birds outside to come in, but they can't fly out because of the angle of the plywood.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i was thinking of something like that the thing is that i have the door next to it so it would have to be something that i could take out and close the hole while im not using it.


----------



## DJBPIGEON (Dec 3, 2006)

morning , post a pic of your loft ..so we can see it


----------

